# Twitter Share...Post your twitter accounts here



## Daniel James (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey All,

I don't know if we have had one of these for 2010 yet? 

You can follow me here: http://twitter.com/H2Daniel

I love keeping upto date with what everyone is doing so please post your twitter accounts here so I can follow :D

Dan

p.s I tend to unfollow people who make 20 posts a day about feeding pets and doing shopping etc :D


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha, no twitter here. Havn`t gotò°Ã   Ì™½°Ã   Ì™¾°Ã   Ì™¿°Ã   Ì™À°Ã   Ì™Á


----------



## spectrum (Apr 3, 2010)

http://twitter.com/spectrasonics


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 3, 2010)

Neat idea, here's mine:

http://twitter.com/Mathazzar


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2010)

So tell me all your daily schedule:

Wake up, turn on your computer, look what has happend on twitter, then look what has happend on facebook, then look what has happend on VI-Control, then check your e-mails, the look to Northernsounds, then look to myspace.......?

Whats next?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 3, 2010)

I wake up, check emails, check twitter...watch a movie, then work...I normally check forums after dinner.

Keeps me going :D

Dan


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 3, 2010)

I wake up, turn on my radio and read the newspaper while drinking a coffee and making breakfast. Then I turn on my computer and look to my e-mails (early in the morning because many friends of mine are americans and we have a 12 or more hour differently...)
Then I look mybe to the forums and then, befò°ÿ   Ì§ß°ÿ   Ì§à°ÿ   Ì§á°ÿ   Ì§â°ÿ   Ì§


----------



## RMWSound (Apr 3, 2010)

Some extremely pointless tweets at...

www.twitter.com/rmdub


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 4, 2010)

http://twitter.com/alexpfeffer


Gunther, I wrote an article about what social media means or can mean to composers. What could happen? What's possible? What to be aware of?

If you ignore Social Media - especially as someone who works in the media bizz - it is more or less like ignoring Email 10 years ago or the telephone 40 years ago

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16025
(Don't wanna spam the forum with my website all the time, so I post the Vi Control thread link )


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha Alex...been following you on twitter for ages xD


----------



## PasiP (Apr 4, 2010)

https://twitter.com/PasiP84

Just joined so there's nothing interesting..yet.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 4, 2010)

Daniel James @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> Haha Alex...been following you on twitter for ages xD



Thanks! Yeh, to be honest in the very beginning I wasn't paying much attention to Twitter, so I wasn't following back anyone who at least does the same than I do


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 4, 2010)

Waywyn @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> http://twitter.com/alexpfeffer
> 
> 
> Gunther, I wrote an article about what social media means or can mean to composers. What could happen? What's possible? What to be aware of?
> ...



Thanks Alex, I will have a look on that. o-[][]-o


----------



## robteehan (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/robteehan

I'll follow all you guys! You'd better follow back


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, here's mine: http://twitter.com/TL_Composer
:wink:


----------



## Marius Masalar (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh wow, lots of people! I better get following — thanks for the new follows, folks!


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2010)

Mine is: http://twitter.com/thomasbryla


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2010)

It would also be really interesting to see which composers you follow. If you have any good ones.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2010)

bryla @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> It would also be really interesting to see which composers you follow. If you have any good ones.



Just as a hint, you can see every follower/following person of anyones profiles you are connected to.

From what I know, there is Klaus Badelt and David Arnold around on Twitter.


----------



## bryla (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes I searched through yours and found Klaus too... But going through 1000 of followees just to find that one composer?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2010)

bryla @ Mon Apr 05 said:


> Yes I searched through yours and found Klaus too... But going through 1000 of followees just to find that one composer?



Haha, yeh your right. We could of course extend this post just in case someone knows "famous" or bigger composers being around on Twitter.

On the other hand I wish I had 1000 followers


----------

